# *Colson Trike & Taylor-Tot*



## Wayne Adam (Sep 29, 2013)

I picked up this very clean Colson small tricycle yesterday at a swap meet. It is original down to the white wall tires. the chrome is great & the Troxel seat
is perfect. I have no idea of the year, so any help would be appreciated.
The second item is a 1952 Taylor Tot Stroller in super nice shape. My wife and I were in the Cape Ann section of Mass. a couple of weeks ago,
and on Friday the 13th we were in Salem Mass. In Salem there is this cool antique shop where I found this Taylor Tot.
Now, I know the stroller is not that collectible, but the fact that I am 59 years old, this is exactly like the one I would have been tooling around in
as a tot. I know that there are even some old pictures of my sisters and I in one of these things..."My First Ride"
  I paid $30.00 for the Tricycle and $20.00 for the Taylor Tot.
Thanks for looking!..............Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice little Colson, Wayne! It probably dates to right around 1950 give or take a year, maybe two. That design was produced for a few years with variations in the painted finish.

I used to ride in one of those Taylor Tots myself, and still have vague memories of riding. The one I rode in was passed down from one of my older sisters who are twins. It was purchased around 1945 or 46 when they were toddlers. Taylor Tot strollers can sometimes fetch $300 to $400 in very good original condition, so there is a market with collector's of vintage baby gear items. The older ones like the one I used have flat metal handles with a turned wood grip. Sometime towards the 1950s an all metal, more tubular handle replaced the old style.

Dave


----------

